# not sure!!



## dreamininfrared (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello all am new to this site.. Ok first off give a little background. My wife and I both are on 3rd marriage. We have no children together, but we do have children from prev marriages. My wife has 1 daughter from first marriage, he died in accident. We have been married for 3 yrs now. Ok so here is my dilemma. 
Back a year ago her daughter who is 25 decided she was gonna leave her husband and lives 3 states away. Left him for another man, who was a convicted felon. At that point i told my wife this man would destroy your daughter.. She did not believe me. Well at that point she would just take off to go be with her daughter any time she called. In past year have spent probably 4 months away from wife. In feb wife found out daughter had a meth problem. Yea i know i told her it would happen, that is what man had been in prison for.. I understand to a point of helping your children out, but my wife has been enabling the drug problem. Money, and just thinking she is not gonna use. 
Now for 2 months i have seen my wife one time for 1 day. I fell she has put everything of our relationship on hold and expect all to be ok. Will go a day or two and not talk to me. Then call me and expect me to be ok with all. By the way the daughter keeps going off, and is on a binge now. I have since told my wife enough is enough. We offered help to her but turned down. So wife stays with her. Im ready to wash my hands of it. i feel she has given her daughter more than enough help right now. Am I in the wrong?? I do love this woman, but i believe it has went on long enough. Wife still continues to stay there, says that she is all her daughter has. But i say she chose to walk away from good hubby and twin girls, she made that choice now its time for her daughter to deal with those choices. Once again am i wrong??? Need some advice on what to do, and how to approach this...


----------



## dreamininfrared (Aug 6, 2011)

Forgot this part. When my wifes daughter is supposed to spend time with her kids. She ends up running off to binge, and leaves my wife with the kids for 2-3 days at a time. So that is part of the enabling that i see also, along with the financial support.


----------

